# Price matching BA's prices after the sale??



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious if anyone knows someone that works there if they can ask or know *if you can still price match AFTER the sale?* Like how with Canadian Tire you can price match after the sale if you find the cheaper price and they give you back the difference.

What I mean is after you've purchased the items already. I've vaugely skimmed other sites on the pricing as I didn't jump into Boxing Day buying till late afternoon as I was with a mate helping him fix his gun and zero his scope.

I don't really bother with the price matching if I've a big distance away from a store or if it's a few cents off but a quick skim off MOPS I think some of the price match is something like $10-20 match savings worth for me to check up and have the reciepts adjusted given the store is not that far and out of the way.

Heck that $20 savings can get few regulators and high power LED's for other night killer projects. 

*So can you still price match after you've made the purchases? Any sunset time on that (ie. 24-72hr?) ??* Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Just curious if anyone knows someone that works there if they can ask or know if you can still price match AFTER the sale? Like how with Canadian Tire you can price match after the sale if you find the cheaper price and they give you back the difference.


If you guys didn't know, Lucky's Aquarium was doing a promotion on Ehiem 2217 filter, selling it as $170 a piece *sold out now*  ... I wonder if Big Als is going to match that up x.x lol, I know they wouldn't...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe BA's price matching policy is that they will only price match to a price that is printed in a flyer.

Since Lucky's does not have a flyer with the advertised Eheim 2217 price, BA's will likely not honour their price matching policy.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I believe BA's price matching policy is that they will only price match to a price that is printed in a flyer.
> 
> Since Lucky's does not have a flyer with the advertised Eheim 2217 price, BA's will likely not honour their price matching policy.


I thought BA's only did it for the regular prices of other stores, like not on sale, or am I thinking of BestBuy?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Bestbuy *does* pricematch sales from other retailers and they beat it by 10% of the difference just so long as the other place still has it in stock. Not sure if it counts on boxing day sales (Dec 26/27) though.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

will BA's match with online retailers? like pets and ponds?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

will find out tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I believe BA's price matching policy is that they will only price match to a price that is printed in a flyer.
> 
> Since Lucky's does not have a flyer with the advertised Eheim 2217 price, BA's will likely not honour their price matching policy.


I have price matched MOPS at [email protected] Do not take this as a global thing but a store specific thing. I had to produce the printed page of product on the other stores site and the guy I dealed with (semi George Carlin looking guy, ok...20% looking ) will ask questions about the item. From other feedback I've gotten and read on this before the store will try to get out of the price matching with the 'oh but you have to have it shipped' comment.

The way to combat that is if the store you're pricematching has a local pick up you can stop them at that, and that is what I did. The guy knew of the store and knew of the local pick up but was trying to see if I knew it or not. When I said there was a local pick up the guy took the price match.

I've only price matched MOPS.ca at [email protected] so any other company I'm not sure of.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah that sounds about right. 

From what I've heard from a big al's employee was that usually the pricematch would include the cost of the item plus the shipping cost and then after that they'd give you that price + tax. 

Kind of makes you wonder if that's how big al's sets their regular sale prices...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The Oakville store manager once told me they won't match MOPS without shipping cost added. I told him that I live in Burlington and it was just as easy for me to drive to Hamilton as it was to drive to Oakville, but he still wouldn't. So I left the item and went and bought it at MOPS! I like them much better anyhow! 

[/I]


AquaNekoMobile said:


> I have price matched MOPS at [email protected] Do not take this as a global thing but a store specific thing. I had to produce the printed page of product on the other stores site and the guy I dealed with (semi George Carlin looking guy, ok...20% looking ) will ask questions about the item. From other feedback I've gotten and read on this before the store will try to get out of the price matching with the 'oh but you have to have it shipped' comment.
> 
> The way to combat that is if the store you're pricematching has a local pick up you can stop them at that, and that is what I did. The guy knew of the store and knew of the local pick up but was trying to see if I knew it or not. When I said there was a local pick up the guy took the price match.
> 
> I've only price matched MOPS.ca at [email protected] so any other company I'm not sure of.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The Oakville store manager once told me they won't match MOPS without shipping cost added. I told him that I live in Burlington and it was just as easy for me to drive to Hamilton as it was to drive to Oakville, but he still wouldn't. So I left the item and went and bought it at MOPS! I like them much better anyhow!
> 
> [/I]


If I was in Burly I'd go to MOPS to check it out but since I'm not it would cost a heck of a lot in petrol to go there. One day I'll check it out.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

just buy from Big Als sale this week. everything is cheap, free shipping after $35 no matter how many things they ship.. except heavy items. 

i once got something the next day.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Or you could just buy it from MOPs 

Remember, if you don't support the good local stores, they won't be around to have BA match them


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 22, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The Oakville store manager once told me they won't match MOPS without shipping cost added. I told him that I live in Burlington and it was just as easy for me to drive to Hamilton as it was to drive to Oakville, but he still wouldn't. So I left the item and went and bought it at MOPS! I like them much better anyhow!
> [/I]


Totally agree with what you said.

I went to BA's in Mississauga to buy a 2Little Fishies Reactor (they were a whopping $20 more than MOPs) And with a MOPs website printout in hand they would match the price but would need to charge the extra little bit for shipping that MOPs would have charged. They said the same thing with matching J&L's. (J&L still has a best pricing on Eheim Pro3's)

I tried to reason with them that I was standing right there in front of them and they were not shipping it.
They still didn't care. They wanted that little bit extra even thou you were walking out the door with it. Pi**ed me off !!

I asked whats the advantage of wanting to buy from them then and the guy pretty well said I get the item right now instead of waiting a couple days.

BA's never gets my business again


----------

